# Certificate to Teach English



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone has applied for a certificate to teach English from the Ministry of Education recently.

I have been working at a frontistirio for the past two years and was just told that to teach next year I would be required to have a certificate from the Ministry of Education. I have read about the rules requiring some level of Greek language but know these are disputed by the EU and so I'm not entirely sure if they have gone into effect. I take Greek classes but am only at the A2 level. I do have an MA from a British university and teaching experience in the US but I don't hold a TEFL certificate. 

Has anyone gone through this process recently? I will be calling the Ministry tomorrow as well but I was hoping to hear if someone else had experience with this since I have learned that getting the straight story from these government departments doesn't always happen.

Thanks!


----------



## Lenna (Jun 20, 2011)

I was working as an English teacher at a frontistirio (language school) a few years ago. I was able to do that with my CPE (Certificate of Proficiency in English- certified by Cambridge University) and you could also teach with an equivalent degree provided by the University of Michigan (ECCE). There was no need to speak greek in order to pass the exams for these. Is the legislation different now? If not, i would strongly advise you to go for the ECCE. Hope this helps!


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Lenna said:


> I was working as an English teacher at a frontistirio (language school) a few years ago. I was able to do that with my CPE (Certificate of Proficiency in English- certified by Cambridge University) and you could also teach with an equivalent degree provided by the University of Michigan (ECCE). There was no need to speak greek in order to pass the exams for these. Is the legislation different now? If not, i would strongly advise you to go for the ECCE. Hope this helps!




As I understand it, the rules for a Greek citizen teaching English and a non-EU citizen teaching are different. I know a Greek can teach English if they pass a proficiency level exam like the CPE or the ECPE. I don't need to take an exam in English since I am a native speaker and both my degrees are from American and British universities.

What I have heard is that they now require Γ1 level Greek for non-Greek citizens. (Even though I have been teaching Advanced and Proficiency classes for two years with a low level of Greek and doing just fine.) Do any non-EU folks out there have experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I've heard the same (Γ1 requirement). You may want to take the exam even if you don't think you're ready for it. I found the exam much easier than I expected. (I tested at the old Δ level which is equivalent to the new Γ1.) As I think you know (cause I think you've posted on it) I have a long thread about the exams - the worst thing about them is that they're only once a year and you have to sign up in Feb for an exam in May!


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

wka said:


> I've heard the same (Γ1 requirement). You may want to take the exam even if you don't think you're ready for it. I found the exam much easier than I expected. (I tested at the old Δ level which is equivalent to the new Γ1.) As I think you know (cause I think you've posted on it) I have a long thread about the exams - the worst thing about them is that they're only once a year and you have to sign up in Feb for an exam in May!


An update: I called the Ministry of Education yesterday morning. They said that I will need a copy of my university degrees (translated of course) and I will need to fill out an application that they have on their website. Once I do this I will give all these papers to the head of the frontistirio. The boss will then need to fill out paperwork on the school's behalf and submit the whole application to the Ministry. At this point the Ministry can check to make sure the school is following the 1:10 ratio law regarding foreigners to Greek employees. 
Then the approval is in the hands of the Ministry and the certificate (if granted) will only allow me to work at this specific frontistirio. 

I asked about the Greek language proficiency and they said that I do not need that. My fingers are crossed that this is the right information since I have experienced that it can change depending on who you speak to on a particular day. 

And thanks for all the exam info, WKA. I will keep working on my Greek and taking the classes and then, someday, I hope to pass the test.


----------



## elainek (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi!

I first enquired about getting a teaching licence 11 years ago - I was told then that I would have to take the glossomathia in Greek first and then submit a translated copy of my degree from a UK university. When I did that my application was rejected because my degree (BSc Hons Technology) was not considered relevant for language teaching purposes. I was told I would need a certificate of Proficiency in English from either Cambridge or Michigan. At that time these exams were only for speakers of English as a foreign language. When I pointed that out I was more or less told 'bad luck'!

Fortunately, about 6 years ago the regulations changed due the EU and native speakers became eligible to take the exams. I did that and resubmitted my application. It was accepted and I was given the eparxia and from there I got a licence to teach at a frondistirio.

I found it a bit frustrating - red tape and moving the goal posts - but if you keep at it you get there in the end.


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rules to teach english what are they*

I just rang the ministry to confirm the rules for us foreigners and they told me we still need a Greek language certificate.... we can't teach either without it or like our Greek counterparts with only proficiency...... does anyone know the rules?????
It seems the ministry doesn't





mariek said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone has applied for a certificate to teach English from the Ministry of Education recently.
> 
> I have been working at a frontistirio for the past two years and was just told that to teach next year I would be required to have a certificate from the Ministry of Education. I have read about the rules requiring some level of Greek language but know these are disputed by the EU and so I'm not entirely sure if they have gone into effect. I take Greek classes but am only at the A2 level. I do have an MA from a British university and teaching experience in the US but I don't hold a TEFL certificate.
> ...


----------



## elainek (Jun 22, 2011)

I have found a copy of the information leaflet I got from the ministry when I was going through the process of applying for a teaching licence - it is from 2006.

In order to apply for a teaching licence for frondistirio you have to first apply for the certificate of eparxia to teach English - you have to submit an official translation of your degree which has been certified as genuine in addition you need a translated statement of attendance from the university you attended detailing the subjects on your course of study - if your degree is not related to language or literature you might be told you will need to submit a certificate of proficiency in English. In addition you need a certificate of competence in Greek ( when I took it in 2001 it was called glossomathia). You also have to submit a photocopy of you ID or passport and a fee (parabolo - it was 50 euros in 2006). All of these papers together with an application form are submitted to the ministry.

If you are granted the eparxia you can then apply for a licence to teach at frondistirio from the education office responsible for the area where the frondistirio is situated. To apply for the licence you need the eparxia you also have to have medical checks from a state hospital - blood test, chest x-ray and psychological evaluation. You also need proof of no criminal convictions. There is also a parabolo ( I think it was 30 euros)

To teach English at a school you have to have a degree related to languages or literature and the Greek language requirements are different - you have to take an exam in Greek History which I was told in 2001 is the syllabus taught in the first and third year of Gymnasio.

The leaflet I have is ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ ΕΠΑΡΧΕΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΩΝ ΔΙΔΑΣΧΑΛΙΑΣ ΞΕΝΗΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΣ which I got from the Ministry. You could try checking if it is on the web site.


----------

